# Rivington Downhill.



## Rollon (6 Sep 2009)

Has anyone done that notorious downhill section of what was part of the Commonwealth Games MTB cross country course. During a ride out today I gave it a try. Being a novice it was abit too much too soon. I made it to the bottom, but dragged one leg for a good way and completely dismounted and carried the bike over other sections, the rest I just held my breath. Now I dont know what grade it was when the games were held, but I used to regularly run up there heading for Winter Hill during many a fell running outing. It almost completely destroyed compared to how it was just afew years back, mostly rock and rubble now with hardly any solid ground. I dont think for a minute that this is down to MTB's rather those motocross enthusiasts that plague the area now. I wonder how it would be graded now?
Dave.


----------



## RedBike (6 Sep 2009)

Is this the route known as the ice-cream run?

I know one of the posters on this site regularly rides that run. I'm sure they'll be along shortly.


----------



## trio25 (7 Sep 2009)

The commonwealth down is what I tend to use as a climb, it is rough on the way down, but more like riding cobbles, it does sound like you are describing the ice-cream run which is hard work to get down, it changes all the time as well!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Sep 2009)

is this done on the rivington carnage? we did 2 really excellent but hard downhill sections. one from winter hill, one a bit further on.


----------



## Rollon (7 Sep 2009)

Well if it is called the ice cream run I can fully understand why, because at the car park at the bottom there is is usually the ice cream van. Okay I will try it as a climb next timeRe The carnage. I dont know the two downhills but wouldnt mind betting the one off Winter Hill is the one after passing several radio towers on tarmac lane then along single track and dropping down and over the wooden footbridge to St Georges lane track, turning left. Following this to the lower rivington tower, then a sharp right leading to the Ice Cream Run downhill, car park at the bottom and ice cream.
Dave.


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Sep 2009)

Rollon said:


> It almost completely destroyed compared to how it was just afew years back, mostly rock and rubble now with hardly any solid ground. I dont think for a minute that this is down to MTB's rather those motocross enthusiasts that plague the area now. I wonder how it would be graded now?



why have a country side if you cannot use it?

Nobody complains about millions of miles of motorway or millions of houses detrying the countryside.


----------



## trio25 (8 Sep 2009)

It's the weather and the fact that rivi no longer has a dedicated ranger, lots of the trails are being eroded. We have had two years with a lot of rain! The ice-cream run though is fine, a real challenge but that is what you expect.

Oh and yes it is called that because of the ice-cream van! I only allow myself an ice-cream if I clear it!


----------

